# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY 1ft lights

## oqs

here's my 2x18W DIY lights for my 1foot cube in camp.








sorry for the bad pictures. took them in a rush. the set is actually made slightly longer than 1ft to avoid blocking the PLs. so it's sticking out of the tank a bit. 

things needed:
1.air con trunking - at least 10cm wide
2.18W PLs
3.e-ballast for 2x18W lamps
4.PL connectors (code 2G11) or separate molex connectors (those used in computer power supplies.. the 4 pin thingy)
5.clips for PLs
6.wiring
7.reflective sticker
8.screws and nuts

----------


## oqs

here's my 2x18W DIY lights for my 1foot cube in camp.








sorry for the bad pictures. took them in a rush. the set is actually made slightly longer than 1ft to avoid blocking the PLs. so it's sticking out of the tank a bit. 

things needed:
1.air con trunking - at least 10cm wide
2.18W PLs
3.e-ballast for 2x18W lamps
4.PL connectors (code 2G11) or separate molex connectors (those used in computer power supplies.. the 4 pin thingy)
5.clips for PLs
6.wiring
7.reflective sticker
8.screws and nuts

----------


## oqs

here's my 2x18W DIY lights for my 1foot cube in camp.








sorry for the bad pictures. took them in a rush. the set is actually made slightly longer than 1ft to avoid blocking the PLs. so it's sticking out of the tank a bit. 

things needed:
1.air con trunking - at least 10cm wide
2.18W PLs
3.e-ballast for 2x18W lamps
4.PL connectors (code 2G11) or separate molex connectors (those used in computer power supplies.. the 4 pin thingy)
5.clips for PLs
6.wiring
7.reflective sticker
8.screws and nuts

----------


## oqs

here's my 2x18W DIY lights for my 1foot cube in camp.








sorry for the bad pictures. took them in a rush. the set is actually made slightly longer than 1ft to avoid blocking the PLs. so it's sticking out of the tank a bit. 

things needed:
1.air con trunking - at least 10cm wide
2.18W PLs
3.e-ballast for 2x18W lamps
4.PL connectors (code 2G11) or separate molex connectors (those used in computer power supplies.. the 4 pin thingy)
5.clips for PLs
6.wiring
7.reflective sticker
8.screws and nuts

----------

